# Which is your best Music ???



## gaurav467 (Sep 28, 2011)

tell me your favorite music??


----------



## mantiszn (Sep 28, 2011)

bollywood musicals..



gaurav467 said:


> tell me your favorite music??


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 28, 2011)

I like old blues and 60's and 70's rock that is almost blues or has a strong blues undertone to it the best. An example would be Led Zeppelin's version of the old blues song "When the Levee Breaks" first done by Kansas Joe McCoy and his wife Memphis Minnie in 1929, written about the great Mississippi River flood of 1927. Another would be "Baby, Please Don't Go," first sung by Big Joe Williams in 1935 and later covered by many artists including Ted Nugent and the Amboy Dukes. 

Both blues and blues-rock are really great music, there is a lot of feeling to it. It's not just all noise or just all pimps and bitches and ho's.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Sep 28, 2011)

Wu-Tang Clan, DZK, ICP, Garth Brooks, Tim Mcgraw and Fats Waller


And Bing Crosby... I have a huge Bing Crosby collection of Vinyl LP's


----------



## TehWonder (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;HuC2MUmQaG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuC2MUmQaG4[/video]


Electro funk house craziness <3


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 28, 2011)

Curren$y, Clipse, Three 6 Mafia, Kanye West, Cyhi Da Prynce, J. Cole, Big Sean, Big K.R.I.T., Freddie Gibbs, Bun B, Gucci Mane, Jay-Z, Pac Div, A Tribe Called Quest, Wiz Khalifa, Tha Joker (most of his songs are weak, but he has some good ones).


----------



## curly604 (Sep 29, 2011)

thank you brick ! give me led zeppelin give me the rolling stones (some of their shit) give me fucking lenard skynard!!!!! fuck man in my opinion music is dead most everything that comes out today is a disgrace , with a few exceptions of coarse. amen though brotha bring back the 60's and 70's fucking yard birds man ..... huge! seriously though most good music is dead! i wish i was born 20 years before i was  that would have been great.


----------



## curly604 (Sep 29, 2011)

also i love blues too man bb king allllll day!!!! stevie ray .... fuck ya , ever heard of the black keys? there newish but they got some good swampish / blues to them too gotta look a little past there mainstream shit but they got some good ones.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey Brick...good to see ya round man


i like blues old and new , 60's n 70's rock, Chuck Berry, SRV , some rap ...i like alota stuff lol


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 29, 2011)

curly604 said:


> also i love blues too man bb king allllll day!!!! stevie ray .... fuck ya , ever heard of the black keys? there newish but they got some good swampish / blues to them too gotta look a little past there mainstream shit but they got some good ones.


If you want to see some guys having fun playing some great blues check out Eric Clapton, B.B. King, Buddy Guy and Jimmie Vaughan doing "Rock Me Baby" at the Crossroads Guitar Festival. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YtwZxrnfNU
*
*


----------



## aragon3 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would like to listen Pop and Rap music. My fav. artist are Chris Brown, Akon, Rihana and Eminem.


----------



## filtereye (Oct 11, 2011)

Massive Attack - Teardrop (when you hear the song you'll know it, played in many tv shows. The theme song to House)
Coldplay - Don't Panic
Sunnyday Real Estate - Grendel
Failure - Stuck On You
Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise
Hum - Green To Me
Hum - Stars
Nirvana - You Know Your Right
Colin Hay - I just Don't Think


----------



## lexros (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure what my best would be but some of my favorites 
snoop, currensy, wiz khalifa
nirvana, soundgarden, portishead
james blake, massive attack, arctic monkeys
And a bunch of the marleys (bob, Damian, stephen and ziggy)


----------



## tokenD (Oct 12, 2011)

sublime,bob marley, long beach dub all stars,audio slave, kmk,cypress hill,hed pe,jack johnson,kings of leon, red hot chili peppers. stone sour,tool,311,pink floyd,rage agenst the machine.


----------



## HBGangaLuvr (Oct 23, 2011)

I gotta agree with Brick Top... without the blues, rock as we know it and the shit that passes for music today would not exist. Listen to Mississippi Fred McDowell, Little Walter, Albert King (who influenced Stevie Ray Vaughan immensely) Robert Johnson only recorded 29 songs in his 2 year career but is as relevant today as when he recorded them. How many of today's "artists?" will still be relevant in 70 years? My guess is not many!


----------



## michealpataya (Nov 1, 2011)

These are my best music.
1. Jazz
2. Metal
3. Classical
4. Instrumental.


----------



## jinvandam (Nov 4, 2011)

These are all my favorite Music:
1. Pop
2. Hip-Hop
3. Classical
4. Soft


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 6, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> If you want to see some guys having fun playing some great blues check out Eric Clapton, B.B. King, Buddy Guy and Jimmie Vaughan doing "Rock Me Baby" at the Crossroads Guitar Festival.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YtwZxrnfNU
> *
> *


[video=youtube;8hEYwk0bypY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hEYwk0bypY[/video]


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Nov 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;hCDAfa-NI-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCDAfa-NI-M[/video]


----------



## idontlikesociety (Nov 7, 2011)

#1: Bruce Dickinson (his solo work, not with Iron Maiden) and Marduk
#2: Hypocrisy
#3: Dismember

I like death metal...


----------



## memboxlee (Nov 8, 2011)

These are my best music.
1. Metal
2. Classical
3. Hip-Hop
4. Instrumental.


----------



## Fishy:) (Nov 9, 2011)

Drum n Bass, hip hop, deep house, old trance, soul, jazz


----------



## JamCE (Dec 29, 2011)

Almost made a new thread for this...hard to find in the search...

I could nearly kill myself explaining favorite music, but I am going to pick two that blow my mind when smoking weed:

[video=youtube;N00XKtROddc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N00XKtROddc&amp;feature=fvst[/video]

For some reason McCready's fucking guitar solo never stops getting me feeling nice and fuzzy! lol

[video=youtube;_QCEW0HbxZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QCEW0HbxZ0&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------

